# Another french guy



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi !

My name is Nathan Einhorn, I've not used a forum for ages, but I thought "why not?"

So I'm a composer/orchestrator/arranger from France, I've been doing music for a few years now, and you might have heard some of it through demos I've made for Strezov Sampling.

If you want to hear more, here is my soundcloud, I have a lot of stuff that I need to post on it just sitting on my hard drive, I'll do it in the next few weeks 

Looking forward to discover some new things here!

https://soundcloud.com/meridian-3


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi Nathan!

I absolutely adore your Aflatus demo "Snowfall". I must have listened to it 50 times!! Welcome to VI-C!


----------



## Nico (Nov 17, 2018)

Bienvenue Nathan! Impatient d'en entendre plus


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 17, 2018)

Salut, bienvenue ici, l'ambiance est globalement très sympa, tu t'y sentiras bien


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 17, 2018)

Bienvenue Nathan.
Eh, la communauté francophone n’est pas si petite.
J’aime beaucoup Snowfall aussi !
A+


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2018)

Well another Bienvenue then!

Awesome music btw Nathan!


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys for the warm welcome 

Content de voir quelques autres francophones ici !


----------



## bbyrne (Nov 17, 2018)

Bienvenue Nathan, j'aime votre musique ! 

Je suis allé a Lyon plusieurs fois. Il est agréable.


----------



## Meo96 (Nov 23, 2018)

C'est très sympa ce que tu fais (et c'est marrant de parler en français sur ce forum héhé), bienvenue !


----------

